# Skeeter pee fermenting without yeast



## angus3334 (Apr 30, 2011)

I got a batch of skeeter pee all mixed up and ready to go, all ingredients mixed in but not the yeast. Was planning to leave it for the 48 hrs, but forgot about it for 5 or 6 days. Went back to check on it and add the yeast but it was already fermenting away! Kind of surprised it could ferment with out adding any yeast! Is it going to be ruined? I sprinkled in a bag of yeast anyway and we'll see what happens. Anybody have some ideas why this might happen?


----------



## docanddeb (Apr 30, 2011)

If you followed the recipe and started with slurry from another batch.... it has yeast in it and that is what it should do.

Debbie


----------



## Wade E (Apr 30, 2011)

That the thing, I dont think her used the slurry or your right he wouldnt need the yeast if he did as that is the yeast! If not some wild yeast started and is doing the job which is pretty amazing with this stuff. Kind of a harsh environment!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 1, 2011)

You must have been visited by the Yeast Fairy.


----------



## angus3334 (May 1, 2011)

I didn't use a slurry at all. Guess I should of mentioned that. 
I'll wait till its done and see what its like.


----------



## fuelie (May 16, 2011)

I just started 2 batches of skeeter pee in seperate pails. I let them stand overnight and when i went to add the wine must i noticed one pail had already started to ferment. I guess i'll see what happens. Oh and I did clean and sterilize both pails before i started


----------



## angus3334 (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, just finished drinking that last batch of pee and it tasted just fine!

Fairy's must have good yest.


----------

